# The 2017 Red Snapper Season



## Punchingclowns (Jun 21, 2016)

3 stinking days....

How can these clowns post this **** with a straight face?

FIRE ROY CRABTREE and Defund NOAA Fisheries!!!!

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/fishery_bulletins/2017/023/FB17-023index.html


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

What a joke


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Why do for hire get more days? What makes them special?


----------



## Punchingclowns (Jun 21, 2016)

Chase This! said:


> Why do for hire get more days? What makes them special?


The other bad part about that.. Their catches count against our quota...


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Why do for hire get more days? What makes them special?


Probably because of these people with the CFA:
http://cfa.wildapricot.org/page-1383628


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

Communism at its finest. Not a dam thing we can do about it


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't get too optimistic with our 3 day season, if the quota is met early it might be a day or two.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Why do for hire get more days? What makes them special?


Read this: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/sh...9#post20714449


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Well for hire cannot state water fish. That's what they are blaming for the rec season being so short. They're taking the yr round state water fisheries into acct for the red total allowance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Ranger2005 said:


> Communism at its finest. Not a dam thing we can do about it


PLEASE don't believe this. I posted this on the other thread running on the BWB. I feel as hopeless and defeated as anyone, but their hope is that we give up.

_What's ironic (actually sad) is that the IFQ program was strongly supported and promoted years ago by the commercial industry as well as the governing agencies to reduce *CREW SAFETY* risk on the commercial fisheries fleet ... what they called "a race to the bottom." This meant that the snapper harvest occurred hard as soon as the season was open and fished until the quota was filled, and subsequently put the commercial fishing fleet and crews in danger as they were forced to fish in unruly sea conditions or risk not fishing at all. _

_Hmmm....sounds familiar huh?_

_However, my boat is a 24' center console being operated by a part time captain versus a much larger commercial fishing vessel operated by a licensed captain, likely on the water most of the year. Folks, this is ALL ABOUT MONEY as you are aware. The SEA LORDS have it in multiple ways (see Hilton's posts on the profits being raked in on essentially free access of hand picked winners who are given a ~70% profit for doing nothing off of our fish). They also have it in large part through EDF from what I read here (a left wing environmental activist group)._

_We don't have essentially free profits paying 3% to access 70% profit (resulting in millions for individuals) nor do we have the financial backing of the EDF. Something has to change meaning that we will have to unite behind our vendors and suppliers who make billions (I assume) off of the private fishing industry. Individual contributions and big money retailers contributions are our only hope IMO. It takes some time, but there is a 501C being formed, plus it sounds like CCA is behind us. We will need 1 group - 1 voice hammering this issue in the media, billboards, protesting, and making noise._

_Plus....have you called your politicians today to complain? Its not a one-time event, nor is it left to only a few. I am contemplating ways to allow us to track these contacts so its encouraging to know that others are doing it too. I have heard it takes 20+ calls on a single topic before a congressman's office takes and issue seriously. Let's hit them with 2,000!_

_What we should advocate in the calls is 1) support Congressman Graves house bill HR2023, 2) let the Trump administration know that they support the Commerce Department under Wilbur Ross appointment of Robert Barham to head the NFMS, and 3) they support an immediate action by the executive office (EO) to suspend the NMFS and Gulf Council from regulating the PRIVATE RECREATIONAL HARVEST inclusive of paid charter trips of fish species in the Gulf of Mexico and instead directing that responsibility to the State of which the recreational fisherman returns to port (entry into State Waters included)._ ​


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

offshorefanatic said:


> Well for hire cannot state water fish. That's what they are blaming for the rec season being so short. They're taking the yr round state water fisheries into acct for the red total allowance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wrong- you can fish and charter in state waters from a non permitted boat and lots of guides in Texas do that. So the correct statement is charter Capts with federally permitted boats cannot fish state waters from that boat only. They can remove permits or run a separate non permitted boat for state water trips.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

offshorefanatic said:


> Well for hire cannot state water fish. That's what they are blaming for the rec season being so short. They're taking the yr round state water fisheries into acct for the red total allowance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So 80 % of our quota is caught in state waters. I call BS!!!!!!!!

That would be fuzzy mat at its finest.


----------



## littlebryan (May 19, 2016)

Why???makes no sense at all.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

littlebryan said:


> Why???makes no sense at all.


Because the environmentalists gave millions of dollars to the commercial fishing lobby who then recruited the charter Capts and now they blame us for issues as long as they still get to fish and the environmentalists ultimate goal of less fishing is still proceeding.!!!!


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

I wonder if they counted my catch from last year into the quota? I didn't even get to go in the 10 day season when the waters would permit so I made 0 contribution. This is really messed up..


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

so if somehow all of the gulf states decided to close state water fishing when federal season is closed, how long would the season be? I am sure nobody trusts Crabtree and his EDF daddies enough to find out because I am certain the season wouldn't be too much longer. They are simply making this up as they go along. The desired result is private rec fishermen tied to the dock. The health of the fishery is NOT the objective here.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Roy Crabtree couldn't count goldfish at pets mart. The hell with them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt.deano (Sep 13, 2007)

They have absolutely no clue of Rec numbers. I have never been checked at the ramp in over 15 years of being a captain. (not a charter captain) They make that **** up to appease who pays them the most.


----------



## quint5 (Jul 24, 2014)

What a crock. This is ridiculous :help:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

manintheboat said:


> so if somehow all of the gulf states decided to close state water fishing when federal season is closed, how long would the season be? I am sure nobody trusts Crabtree and his EDF daddies enough to find out because I am certain the season wouldn't be too much longer. They are simply making this up as they go along. The desired result is private rec fishermen tied to the dock. The health of the fishery is NOT the objective here.


They better leave it open with this BS "State Water" snapper might be your only option pretty soon.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

And Texas anglers are getting the biggest shaft! For hire in Texas catching more than twice what we private guys do. What is the commercial catch in Texas? It has to be huge with so much of the commercial quota held by Texas guys. What's our "allowance" really in Texas?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

If this fish is in so much danger why is it not a game fish. How is commercial fishing even allowed when the population can not support longer than a 3 day season?

Obviously the population is fine, the commercial sector is enjoying the benefits of having all the fish to themselves.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

hearing going on in the house about this.

https://oversight.house.gov/hearing/examining-management-red-snapper-fishing-gulf-mexico/


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

fishinguy said:


> If this fish is in so much danger why is it not a game fish. How is commercial fishing even allowed when the population can not support longer than a 3 day season?
> 
> Obviously the population is fine, the commercial sector is enjoying the benefits of having all the fish to themselves.


They are NOT claiming its endangered, just overfished. We recs loosely throw around the term "endangered snapper" since it sounds preposterous, but all should be reminded that no one thinks that. Its a management for profit giveaway by your government to a hand selected group of profiteers! Since Texas has a 365/day 4 snapper limit, they assume we all catch 4 snapper each times 365 days and voila...they have their ginned up "overfished" numbers. That's why TX has such a low quota compared to the other Gulf states - fake science where they get to make up (errrrr...."estimate") our catch.

This ensures that no matter how many tears we recs cry in our beers, it won't matter. If you look at the actual Gulf Council release...*we owed the commercial sector a large portion of our fish because we "overfished" the 2016 quota so we "stole" fish from the comms and have to pay them back*.

What a crock!

I am convinced that they all find this quite humorous and are probably reading our posts as a group and having a good laugh at us all complaining. They *WILL NOT* stop until they have gained 100% access to the fish and all snapper fishing is shut down. They *ARE NOT* happy, nor ARE THEY STOPPING when they get to a 0-day season. Its only the beginning....


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Gap said:


> hearing going on in the house about this.
> 
> http://oversight.house.gov/hearing/examining-management-red-snapper-fishing-gulf-mexico/


I tried to watch along but projectile vomited all over my screen!


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Gap said:


> And Texas anglers are getting the biggest shaft! For hire in Texas catching more than twice what we private guys do. What is the commercial catch in Texas? It has to be huge with so much of the commercial quota held by Texas guys. What's our "allowance" really in Texas?


From Gulf Council FB - Using 2015 data, about 38% of the commercial catch will come from Texas. That's 2.84 million pounds. Add in the 358,000 for hire vessels are allowed and private vessel recreational anglers get about 4.5% of the catch in Texas. Wow!


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2017/05/2017_gulf_red_snapper_season_s.html


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

manintheboat said:


> so if somehow all of the gulf states decided to close state water fishing when federal season is closed, how long would the season be? I am sure nobody trusts Crabtree and his EDF daddies enough to find out because I am certain the season wouldn't be too much longer. They are simply making this up as they go along. The desired result is private rec fishermen tied to the dock. The health of the fishery is NOT the objective here.


They just answered this question. If the state closed their seasons we would have an estimated 15 day 2 fish season.


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

ABSOLUTE joke !!!!


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

We probably will get 0% as the weather probably will not cooperate during the so called snapper season and most of the state water snapper is undersize.
What a deal we have...I just send a call for help to Congressman Olsen and Justice Devine. We need to find a way to recuperate our right to fish and stop this stupid red snapper artificial overpopulation, to be able to catch other species......This is not fair.


----------



## JRB66 (Oct 22, 2012)

What a joke.. I'll be away that weekend so no snapper for me in 2017.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Summing up the congressional hearing today to the 4 interests brought in before the committee (a Fed Guy, a State Guy, a Comm Rep and CCA) :

Randy Weber.... "Do you see any harm done if we double (emphasis and repeated....double) the season for the rec guys?

Fed Guy....'Not sure, probably not"

State Guy ...."No"

Comm Rep..."Yes, any allowance to the recs hinders the snapper rebound"

CCA...."well....errrr we welcome any additional days to fish...here in the State of Texas they do real well in State waters although the fishery mainly exists outside of the state water boundary"

So in essence its hard not to jump out of the window. We need a much more emphatic challenge out there to the commercial bullies.






On a *positive at about 01:49:00 into the video - Rep Scott (GA)* absolutely hosed them on the fact that a public resource has been given away with no royalty or accountability system in place. He noted that it would be an outrage if the forestry service and minerals services just hand picked a few profiteers and no bid them all of the forest and oil contract leases on public lands (that would never happen)!!!! He throat punched them. Even cracked out a scene from Big Fish Texas and was pointing out that in about 3 seconds they caught his entire annual limit on just a few hooks.

Want to vomit? Go to Dumbo Weber's statement starting at 01:56:20. BTW - IMO Weber is the #1 congressional roadblock against recreational fishermen. He is Buddy's pal and more important Buddy's representative and is doing Buddy's bidding. Why do you think Buddy's pal is on the very committee providing oversight to the snapper fisheries? How does he make it on that committee you ask?

Interesting indeed. He MUST be defeated and replaced, I can't vote against him as Olson's my guy, but those in his district can. Hit them hard by removing Weber (Buddy's personal assistant in Congress) from Congress and let them know we are no longer tolerating this BS.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Rep Scott did well. The panel is a joke. They should be shut down. Like he said, it's against the law. Shut them down. 

Living high off the hog will soon come to an end for those guys. ..and I can't wait to see it happen


----------



## Tails-Up (Mar 4, 2017)

manintheboat said:


> so if somehow all of the gulf states decided to close state water fishing when federal season is closed, how long would the season be? I am sure nobody trusts Crabtree and his EDF daddies enough to find out because I am certain the season wouldn't be too much longer. They are simply making this up as they go along. The desired result is private rec fishermen tied to the dock. The health of the fishery is NOT the objective here.


Simple math tells me that if we are allowed 3 days at 20%, if we did away with state season and gained 100% in federal waters, we would get a whopping 15 days.

20%- 3
40%- 6
60%- 9
80%- 12
100%- 15.

Anyone that tells you we have a short season because of state regulations is just hoping you arent smart enough to do 7th grade algebra.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

they admitted that. there is a whole conversation that basically nullifies any input to state water impact.

Its simple, recreational fishing must be 100% governed by the States with no (nada, nil, zero) association with federal fisheries oversight. Let the federal IFQs go to the sectors that fish for profit. I do not belong in that program.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Instead of whale wars, there will be a new series "Snapper Wars", rec guys be chasing down the commercial fleet fouling their props with nets and lines etc hah

FV Relentless


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Tails-Up said:


> Simple math tells me that if we are allowed 3 days at 20%, if we did away with state season and gained 100% in federal waters, we would get a whopping 15 days.
> 
> 20%- 3
> 40%- 6
> ...


Yep. I was doing the math and came up with 16 days. Hoping those new reefs outside of Matagorda and POC work out. That is where I will be fishing. In fed waters, get out and fish for Mahi and Cobia while you still can. The EDF nazis will take that away or the snapper will end up taking the entire gulf over leaving no room for other species


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

What bothers me is they act like there is just as many fish or more snapper within the 9 miles state water line than the 80-90 miles of fertile snapper ground beyond the state waters. 

We all know you are lucky to squeeze a few keepers out in that range. That being said I wouldn't give up the 365 day access for an extra 12 days of federal days.


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

TXFishin said:


> Instead of whale wars, there will be a new series "Snapper Wars", rec guys be chasing down the commercial fleet fouling their props with nets and lines etc hah
> 
> FV Relentless


I'm in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I got a phone call today at 4 o clock from Dr Roy Crabtree . I'll report back tomorrow on the " conversation " , I'm too ****** off to talk about it today.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

donf said:


> I got a phone call today at 4 o clock from Dr Roy Crabtree . I'll report back tomorrow on the " conversation " , I'm too ****** off to talk about it today.


I've talked to that fool. It's a waste of time. Waste of energy. They are paid to lie. They don't mind.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

What did he say??


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

briggss1 said:


> Want to vomit? Go to Dumbo Weber's statement starting at 01:56:20. BTW - IMO Weber is the #1 congressional roadblock against recreational fishermen. He is Buddy's pal and more important Buddy's representative and is doing Buddy's bidding. Why do you think Buddy's pal is on the very committee providing oversight to the snapper fisheries? How does he make it on that committee you ask?
> 
> Yep , they were at Olympia grill in Galveston back in April


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

then you have this yankee POS, Christopher Brown, acting like he's some huge proponent of conservation. He's a lifelong commercial fisherman.

https://oversight.house.gov/hearing/examining-management-red-snapper-fishing-gulf-mexico/


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

He was the comms guy..... Yes, not happy that we have a 3 day season.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

DO NOT POST ANY PICTURE OF FISH YOU CAUGHT. 

THEY ARE A BUNCH OF LIARS ON NUMBER

Next year they will say

In 2017, the total recreational quota was exceeded by 229,906 pounds. The private angling quota was also exceeded. 

and these idiots will reduce to one day.

Each group of 100 fishermen needs to pool money to buy a commercial license and all can catch them.


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Sounds like this won't be resolved anytime in the near future. Maybe it's a good idea to just sell Mr. Offshore boat until then and let the commercial recreational industry including those companies that provide marine fuel take a hit. Boycott those captains that take recreational guys Snapper fishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

This is texas we have a 365 day 4 fish per person snapper limit.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Lostinpecos said:


> Sounds like this won't be resolved anytime in the near future. Maybe it's a good idea to just sell Mr. Offshore boat until then and let the commercial recreational industry including those companies that provide marine fuel take a hit. Boycott those captains that take recreational guys Snapper fishing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have already boycotted them. Will not be referring anyone to them ever again.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Someone needs to start a company and offer "red snapper insurance". If you have it, go out there and catch your 4 fish per person. If you get caught by the law, the insurance covers your fine.


----------



## jodyisfishing (Jul 25, 2006)

A 3 day season is just simply unimaginable. So was a 10 day season. I have permits for charter trips, but I am a recreational guy first. There are those who are fishing year around with a commercial permit and calling them "commercial experience trips". You take people out fishing for the experience, don't charge for the trip, but offer to sell the fish to the same people at the docks as commercially caught fish. Personally, I think we should all do this, then sell the 2 fish per person to the fishermen and sell all the **** snapper we can legally catch to the same people buddy sell to for pennies on the dollar. We flood the market with very cheap snapper and his *** goes down the tubes with the rest of those bastards.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

saltaholic said:


> This is texas we have a 365 day 4 fish per person snapper limit.


Get stopped outside 9 miles with a red snapper 362 days of the year and you're breaking the law.

And yes, been stopped countless number of times in federal waters. There are **** few red snapper worth trying to catch inside state waters within 40 miles of the galveston jetties.


----------



## 161hx (Feb 2, 2015)

Would be nice to delete all snapper related news! 
Seeing it just makes me angry.


----------



## littlebryan (May 19, 2016)

Probably be catch and release before you know it.


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't get why the businesses that have the most to lose from this are doing nothing, or not doing anything publicly to support us rec guys. 
Where is bass pro?
Gulf coast marine- Billy Homes has made millions selling offshore boats!!
FTU?
Tackle Town?
Roy's ?
Coastal bend marine ?
Academy?
Dicks?
What about the boat manufacturers?
Contender?
Cape Horn
Sea hunt?
World cat?
Why support all of these companies that don't do anything to help us? Bet they all support the politicians!!

How many of us support H-E-B. They sell more of BG's red snapper than anyone else. Someone pick a different store every weekend and protest. Bet that would cause a change of heart. 
Start going on there Facebook pages and posting on red snapper. But until we disrupt the money train no one will really care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cajuntriton (Mar 9, 2015)

Got this from state of Alabama since I buy an annual license. Seems there not thrilled either. They get a much shorter state season then us but they have some bigger fish close (well bigger then out of Freeport ;-). Fish there handful times a year.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punchingclowns (Jun 21, 2016)

darthwader2000 said:


> I don't get why the businesses that have the most to lose from this are doing nothing, or not doing anything publicly to support us rec guys.
> Where is bass pro?
> Gulf coast marine- Billy Homes has made millions selling offshore boats!!
> FTU?
> ...


AMEN!!!! Been saying the same thing.. Where are these businesses..


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Punchingclowns said:


> AMEN!!!! Been saying the same thing.. Where are these businesses..





darthwader2000 said:


> I don't get why the businesses that have the most to lose from this are doing nothing, or not doing anything publicly to support us rec guys.
> Where is bass pro?
> Gulf coast marine- Billy Homes has made millions selling offshore boats!!
> FTU?
> ...


Reaching out to businesses as we speak. A few notes on this:

Boycotting a store will not have too much impact IMO. Its a globally available commodity so even if HEB stops selling or the Landry's chains stop selling, someone else will just buy those snapper. Low impact, low effect, and a lot of cost and work.
The same businesses that make money off of us (FTU, Bass Pro, Boats, etc.) also make money off of the sea lords. So they are hesitant to take action since they serve both sides and often are not raking money in at huge margins. Its short sighted and I do not agree with that at all, but have to appreciate the fact that its a risk to their business to take sides. We need to encourage them that if they fail to act, their businesses will ultimately become irrelevant anyways. For every 1 sea lord business, there are likely 1000's of private fishermen. Remember, the CFH and Headboats are taking the same public people that buy tackle out to fish just like us. Its not just an outfitter, its all of their customers all year long.
I am not advocating doing nothing here, just trying to make sure everyone understands the businesses that feel like they are in between a rock and hard place....and trying to convince them its more like a mountain (Recs) and a soft green pea (sea lords). I have not talked to one business that even remotely thinks what's going on is ok. They will back us, but we need to give them a solid path to do so financially. There is a 501C in the works that will help with this.


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry but that's bull. There HAS TO BE TWO SIDES IN A FIGHT. I have three kids that love to fish. What do you propose I tell them? That gee, it's just to much work. Not going to happen. 
The 501c is a good start. Fund it by selling a sticker to all of these businesses stating how they stand. They can stick it on their front door for every one to see. They don't have it go somewhere else. Everyone got together on this board and stopped BG from appearing at Cabala's. pick any one of these companies and start there. How many stores does Bass Pro have serving the GOM? A lot. 
Sitting around waiting for an election in a couple of years or a lawsuit in federal court against the federal government is not the answer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

I don't disagree. Its all of the above, but its foolish to think that businesses aren't like politicians...they serve the money trail. So when I say a boycott is not effective, well they aren't. Protesting and informing people is a whole other story. I have been advocating all along that we all make some noise. I personally don't know where the big brick and mortar stores stand and I don't care to ask them what they think (who other than the sea lords think the system works?). So like the congressmen I am now harassing, I am not asking them what they think, but show me what they have done to restore the basic rights we all have to go out and catch fish within reason.

I mentioned months ago that its time to have a Memorial Day boat and trailer convoy slow roll down I-45 towards Galveston flying the snapper wars banner. Protesting that Randy Weber hates the recreational fishermen in his own base. Etc. We need an all of the above approach.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

briggss1 said:


> I mentioned months ago that its time to have a Memorial Day boat and trailer convoy slow roll down I-45 towards Galveston flying the snapper wars banner. Protesting that Randy Weber hates the recreational fishermen in his own base. Etc. We need an all of the above approach.


I was actually thinking we should slow roll up to Austin and make a big truck and boat circle around the capital also coordinate our other gulf coast state neighbors to do the same with their capitals.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

We need to boycott all businesses and guys associated with CFA. Capt Mike Jennings (President of CFA) is also the Manager of Gulf Coast Marina (Freeport) which he runs his charter business out of. How can someone that is part of the Comms and CFA run a Recreational Fishing based Marina in Freeport? Interesting huh...

If these guys were like other charter captains and fought for what was right I would be behind them, they went to the dark side. I have no pity for them.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Public protest only answer


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

NOAA MARINE FISHERIES Main Line: 727-824-5301
*******************************************************************
NOAA FISHERIES Assessment & Restoration
Main Phone: 727-824-5391
********************************************************************
Office of the Director of Sustainable Fisheries
Emily Menashes, Director (Acting)
Karen Abrams, Deputy Director (Acting) Phone: (301) 427-8500
Location: SSMC3 - 1315 East West Highway, Silver Spring, MD 20910
************************************************************************
CONTACT FOR---the Gulf of Mexico 
Fishery Management Council

2203 N Lois Avenue
Suite 1100
Tampa, Florida 33607 USA

Phone: 813-348-1630
Toll Free: 888-833-1844
Fax: 813-348-1711
Email: [email protected]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trebledamage80 (Sep 7, 2016)

Rec fisherman lives matter! Sad part is the only way things reach headlines and major publicity is if there is a mass of people and something violent happens,riots, or someone dies. 

We as a fishing community are not people like that, Well at least i like to think that most of us have morals and are respectable people that dont care for violence or uproar. Thats why we go fishing. We just want to be heard and listened to but if push comes to shove by all means our backs are against the wall already. 

Hopefully with the latest news people will like,share,tweet the hell out of this and it reaches a point of immense exposure to the nation and the right people. Ive done what i can as far as spreading word and sharing things publicly, letter,emails,etc. 

Im hoping businesses start getting involved too. Marlin mag made post of it today....its a start. 

Scariest part of all this though.........its not just snapper we should be worried about. Theyre only the beginning......:hairout: We just want to go FISHING!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

trebledamage80 said:


> Scariest part of all this though.........its not just snapper we should be worried about. Theyre only the beginning......:hairout: We just want to go FISHING!


With all due respect, you're not paying attention!

You do realize Amberjack is shut down for the year?

You do realize Triggerfish is shut down right now too?

They "were" the beginning!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Public protest


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Got to hit um where it hurts, and that's the wallet

Figure out a successful way to do that and you'll be good to go

I still think warning labels or a news skit about Ciguatera on prime time would do it

Write the news and papers on it

FV Relentless


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

darthwader2000 said:


> NOAA MARINE FISHERIES Main Line: 727-824-5301
> *******************************************************************
> NOAA FISHERIES Assessment & Restoration
> Main Phone: 727-824-5391
> ...


email sent as if it matters. Did write White House as well. Just keeper kings and mahi left as options for our kids to catch...


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

TOM WEBER said:


> email sent as if it matters. Did write White House as well. Just keeper kings and mahi left as options for our kids to catch...


Hope your kids are older!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll stick to freshwater. This does nothing to motivate me to pursue the salt.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

TXFishin said:


> Got to hit um where it hurts, and that's the wallet
> 
> Figure out a successful way to do that and you'll be good to go
> 
> ...


 Just make a chain of boats from the tip of the north jetty to the south jetty....shut down the channel...that would make the news for sure. You could fish and drink some colds ones while doing it haha


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

There are port blocking type protest already being planned in Alabama/Florida..... maybe all states should do that same day to prove a point!!!!!!


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

sea sick said:


> Just make a chain of boats from the tip of the north jetty to the south jetty....shut down the channel...that would make the news for sure. You could fish and drink some colds ones while doing it haha


The shrimpers did this in Freeport in the 80's. Shut the whole place down for a few days. Made national news.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

If you could block 3-4 ports in the GOM for Memorial Day weekend you would have something. I'm in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Get the Alabama and Florida boys on board and you might have something. I'd do it it June 10th. No charter boats shall pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

saltaholic said:


> There are port blocking type protest already being planned in Alabama/Florida..... maybe all states should do that same day to prove a point!!!!!!


for those with Facebook , here is the link

http://www.facebook.com/events/616533321886251/?active_tab=about


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Im in to block some ports.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

piratelight said:


> Get the Alabama and Florida boys on board and you might have something. I'd do it it June 10th. No charter boats shall pass.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alabama guys are doing it Sunday June 4th. Meet and greet at the port.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

News outlets love this sort of stuff. Get enough boats out there and you might be on the news. I'll put some cash in the commissary for ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikozz (Jun 6, 2006)

My Dad was a shrimper in the 80's when the CSA (Concerned Shrimpers Association) blockaded the Houston Ship Channel. As I recall the blockade didn't last all that long.....it broke up pretty quickly when the Coast Guard announced they would seize any participating boats along with all their gear, and slap Federal charges on the captains & crew. That said, it DID publicize their cause. Not that it did the shrimpers all that much good in the end but that's another story. 

I like the idea of a slow convoy of boats & trailers to Austin. If we can get some free publicity out of it, maybe we can shed some daylight on the crooked politicians & other public servants who are getting their palms greased to look the other way while our fishery is stolen from us.


----------



## Ranger2005 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm down for a road trip to Austin. We could probably get the Jet Ski fishing community involved as well.

For a date? I say June 3 (Saturday) because I am not going to be any where near the massive chaotic mess that will be at the ramps all up and down the coast..


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I spoke with a staffer of Randy Weber at the League City location about his lack of support of recs and the HR2023 bill. He claims that Weber is working with Graves on getting recs a 62 day season....... Who knows if that is true but he did include that they wanted to keep the decision in congress leading me to believe that they have no intentions of giving state control. he said they were getting a lot of concern over this issue. Keep calling 281-316-0231


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> I spoke with a staffer of Randy Weber at the League City location about his lack of support of recs and the HR2023 bill. He claims that Weber is working with Graves on getting recs a 62 day season....... Who knows if that is true but he did include that they wanted to keep the decision in congress leading me to believe that they have no intentions of giving state control. he said they were getting a lot of concern over this issue. Keep calling 281-316-0231


Yes....keep calling! Point the laser of our attention in their eyes.

Do not fall for Weber's schemes! I assure you that he is and will do anything to protect his arse and get re-elected. How insane would it be that they stole 10 years of snapper fishing away, took it down to a preposterous 0 day season for us, only to give us "62 days" out of the kindness of their hearts.

The only permanent solution is congressional action separating private recreational fishing from commercial quotas and a full return of that management back to the states. If TPWD thinks we need a 62 day season - I am all for it and if we don't like it we can raise hell with our State officials a lot easier and more effective. Plus the State management ensures a healthy and fair fisheries for everyone! Look at what they have done with the inshore species.

Weber can take his 62 day penance and shove it. He made his bed, formed his alliances, and now has to deal with it. If he really wants to do right, then he will fully support HR2023 and return management to the states - his constituents.

Keep reminding him to do the right thing.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

briggss1 said:


> Yes....keep calling! Point the laser of our attention in their eyes.
> 
> Do not fall for Weber's schemes! I assure you that he is and will do anything to protect his arse and get re-elected. How insane would it be that they stole 10 years of snapper fishing away, took it down to a preposterous 0 day season for us, only to give us "62 days" out of the kindness of their hearts.
> 
> ...


I called Cruz's also. I'm not done. I figure a few calls a day. Pretty easy to do. Probably some letters and emails also.


----------



## ContenderTX (Apr 20, 2017)

Snapper are dead to me..


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

ContenderTX said:


> Snapper are dead to me..


Not just you....

Question is...are Amberjack, Triggers, and Grouper too? What about ling, dorado, beeliners? Tuna and swords? Mangroves, black and grey snapper? Tripletail? Open the Gulf Council reg book. Everything in there is going away. Their goal for 2020 and beyond is catch and release. Though if you listen to dumbo Weber's congressional testimony Tuesday and him harping on the fact that all caught snapper are dead essentially - I take that as them building the case to not even allowing us to drop lines at all since we are responsible for killing off the species...

Red Snapper are THE gateway drugs for these groups. They are THE SENTINEL fish species in the Gulf and if they can knock this domino over, they will absolutely have little resistance to governing ALL GULF species they find value in. This is not even addressing the fact that they (Selected and placed politicians feeding a very narrow band of for profit businesses with enviro-activist backing...who then feed $$$$ (those profits back to those same politicians to keep the process sustained) are stealing a public resource out from under our nose and becoming millionaires in the process - throwing salt in our eyes and laughing to the banks - taunting all the way.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

ContenderTX said:


> Snapper are dead to me..


What species is it gonna take? Snapper is just the start.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

National media coverage is the only thing that will get the politicians to act quickly. Votes need to be on the line and the majority of the country knows nothing about this issue

Google Cliven Bundy for pointers


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Agree with Briggs on this one. You may have other things you prefer to fish for, but unless you are into catch and release it's time to take what should be the last-straw and act. I'd like to take my son, my nieces and nephews fishing this summer.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Texas has 70% of the biomass and only catches 5% of fish in the gulf. FL. & AL. catch over 70%.
Texas needs to manage there own fish ..
The State Season is Not Helping the #'s over 80% of the Fed season is cut from the State 365 Season (Upper Coast less than 8% of the state water fish caught) .. Texas Must Manage its own Fish ..... If we want to ever see a Fed Season Again ...
As well as dividing the Gulf east to west so each side can manage their own fish instead of their numbers coming out of the whole Gulf ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

ccrocker1313 said:


> Texas has 70% of the biomass and only catches 5% of fish in the gulf. FL. & AL. catch over 70%.
> Texas needs to manage there own fish ..
> The State Season is Not Helping the #'s over 80% of the Fed season is cut from the State 365 Season (Upper Coast less than 8% of the state water fish caught) .. Texas Must Manage its own Fish ..... If we want to ever see a Fed Season Again ...
> As well as dividing the Gulf east to west so each side can manage their own fish instead of their numbers coming out of the whole Gulf ..
> ...


Each state should manage their own fishery. IMO


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Gents I just wanted to let you know I just called and spoke my mind to one of Webers staffers. I heard her whisper "I have a fisherman on the line". Do not let up on this scumbag. I also called Cruz and let them have it too.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Punchingclowns (Jun 21, 2016)

ccrocker1313 said:


> Texas has 70% of the biomass and only catches 5% of fish in the gulf. FL. & AL. catch over 70%.
> Texas needs to manage there own fish ..
> The State Season is Not Helping the #'s over 80% of the Fed season is cut from the State 365 Season (Upper Coast less than 8% of the state water fish caught) .. Texas Must Manage its own Fish ..... If we want to ever see a Fed Season Again ...
> As well as dividing the Gulf east to west so each side can manage their own fish instead of their numbers coming out of the whole Gulf ..
> ...


They said in the hearing yesterday that if all states gave up their state seasons we would get a whole 15 days...... So, no way....


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*I agree ...*



punchingclowns said:


> they said in the hearing yesterday that if all states gave up their state seasons we would get a whole 15 days...... So, no way....


 i agree no f'en way !!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

We should never give that up. You will never get it back. At least we will have something if they keep this madness up. The only reason they want it is to have total control.


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

So, let me see if I got the gist of this right....

The folks who manage this fishery are supposed to set regulations to assist in the rebuilding of the stock.

Each year the recreational season keeps getting shorter, because they need to limit catch to help rebuild the stock.

But if the stock was rebuilding, why increased limitation - why not more days then?

Seems as though if that is the way most people performed the goals of their job, they'd get fired.

Just say'n


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Scott A said:


> So, let me see if I got the gist of this right....
> 
> The folks who manage this fishery are supposed to set regulations to assist in the rebuilding of the stock.
> 
> ...


They are using the gulf states year round State water harvest and deducting that off of our quota. They have no way to know what was caught in state water so they are guessing.....happens to be to their benefit every time. Weird I know.................


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

saltwatersensations said:


> They are using the gulf states year round State water harvest and deducting that off of our quota. They have no way to know what was caught in state water so they are guessing.....happens to be to their benefit every time. Weird I know.................


Yea, that's my point, they are failing at the job they were supposed to be doing.... whether it is because they can't get the states on board because they don't know how to reasonably negotiate the issue with the states, or because their voodoo is such bull, they can't get the states on board - either way, they are failing at their jobs and should all be fired. When the objective of your job is accomplished zero percent of the time, maybe you should find something else to go do.... like being a Walmart greeter. At least Walmart doesn't have quotas for "Good morning, welcome to Walmart." We can give them a little counter and they can count the number of people that shop at Walmart - at least that is a number that can be verified. They'd still probably come up with some convoluted formula for that too based on the numbers of parking spots.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Folks, this is not an issue of good intentions gone bad or the government not doing their jobs. Follow the money. Its a hostile takeover of your fish in the Gulf. They have no interest in finding solutions. They are 100% invested (literally) into a complete shut out of anyone but them in the fishery. They "own" those fish and see no rights for you and I to take them on rod and reel.

This is NOT an issue of sustainable fisheries.

This is NOT an issue of government mismanagement.

This is NOT an issue of rebuilding a fishery.

It IS 100% about making a mass profit off easy to find and even easier to catch fisheries. The more fish there, the less cost it takes to harvest. Less cost for the CFH guys to put their 6 paying customers on especially when it is 20# snapper @$15+/lb.

Your government is paid off to pass rules and obstruct our rights to catch those same fish on our own.


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> They are using the gulf states year round State water harvest and deducting that off of our quota. They have no way to know what was caught in state water so they are guessing.....happens to be to their benefit every time. Weird I know.................


Not weird, intentional. Read Hiltons many posts. The math does not add up and the gulf council has been called on this for years. They cook the books to force us out and to ensure only commercial interests are served.

It's no accident. Even if we eliminated state seasons, we still only have a 15 day federal season. They are not using bad estimates. They are not using bad data. They are outright fabricating it with false numbers that do not add up. Even a second grader can see.

Their mansions are built upon sands and will fall. Everyone needs to stay ******. Especially when the immediate days are past.

Keep calling. 
Keep demanding answers.
Let us know you did...encourage others.


----------



## ContenderTX (Apr 20, 2017)

screw it - with lack of structure ( massive rig removal) and a thriving population the snapper have to migrate into state waters more - one would think.. save me some gas money..


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

Thsts the plan. All of the artificial reefs will help. Biggest issue and challenge is the shallow state water quality. Downright muddy most off the year.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Federal Fisheries Counsel.....

*Yall NOT Dunn GoouD!*​


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

The only goal is the complete elimination of private boat recreational fishing in Federal waters. Has nothing to do with fish. Once that is achieved they will move inshore.


----------



## mikozz (Jun 6, 2006)

Scott A said:


> So, let me see if I got the gist of this right....
> 
> The folks who manage this fishery are supposed to set regulations to assist in the rebuilding of the stock.
> 
> ...


Also, due to the success of the Red Snapper Management Program, the average weight of a landed Snapper has increased by several pounds in recent years. So of course, with our quota expressed in pounds this allows the Feds to further screw us by shortening the season, since we're all now catching bigger fish. How's that for rewarding your patience during the rebuilding effort?


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Randy Weber's top donors:

https://www.opensecrets.org/politicians/contrib.php?cycle=Career&cid=N00033539&type=I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

any suprise

Webber's 2016 Donations. No matter what he says about wanting to help recs we know who his friends are, lets get him out of that office. This is also why he is goingto be against giving the states control. As soon as the states take control, the gifted quota that Buddy has will be taken away.


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Geez, recs could have come up with that kind of money and lobbied for his vote!
Do fuel companies know how much it's costing them just in fuel sales? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

manintheboat said:


> The only goal is the complete elimination of private boat recreational fishing in Federal waters. Has nothing to do with fish. Once that is achieved they will move inshore.


true statement, and it can be found in several NMFS documents....fleet consolidation is a real strategy....but, it's not limited to private recs...they also want CFH and commercial boats off the water....they WANT very few people out there that they can completely control....it's a stated fact....
snookered


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

exactly, snookered. They can control a handful of commercials and guides, as long as you have traitors like Guindon and Hickman to carry your water. But there are no options to control private boat guys. Their only options are a limited supply of fish tags or complete closure.


----------



## ContenderTX (Apr 20, 2017)

Are boat manf's fighting this **** at all? tackle companies?


----------



## briggss1 (May 27, 2006)

ContenderTX said:


> Are boat manf's fighting this **** at all? tackle companies?


Working on find out as we speak....


----------



## diesel fumes (Oct 13, 2016)

Okay, this is out there but stick with me: Us boycotting red snapper from restaurants or grocery stores is like like me boycotting store bought beef. I grow my own so it doesn't amount to anything. I say we employee some fake news. Plant some stories that store-bought, $24/pound (Honest. I saw it at Central Market yesterday) red snapper fillets are actually Asian farmed tilapia worth $5/pound. Slap in a couple of pictures of a skinny, mud-covered Vietnamese dude feeding human s#$t to a pen full of Photoshopped pink-painted tilapia and you got yourself a downturn in the commercial red snapper market!


----------



## jb3667 (Jan 12, 2006)

I caught a red snapper when I was trolling for kingfish today! This is getting ridiculous. It's bad enough that you cannot get a bait down to the bottom without catching one, now they are hitting pink russellures being pulled at 6 knots.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

They are taking over everywhere, as mentioned before, spots I used to be able to pickup a variety of fish, lane, vermilion, others like trigger and some one-off oddballs is now nothing but Red Snapper.

I can't imagine the impact all this having on other species out there

FV Relentless


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1545445795683875&id=1517197628508692

FV Relentless


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

I actually tried to have a conversation with the Gulf Council on Red Snapper two years ago, they actually returned my call, and within 5 min I knew we were in trouble.

You don't manage other recreational wildlife by the lb, imagine if you did that with deer, or based the deer season in Texas off what Oklahoma does

Their logic based off weight, the larger the red snapper get the less you'll be able to keep because of the division of total lbs among "active" fishermen is foolish.

Based on that logic, by design it's goal is to stop all recreational fishing. If snapper theoretically got to a weight of 500,000 lbs each then your limit would be .0001 snapper per person.

In short, the healthier the stock, the bigger the fish, the more they weigh, the less you catch

And if it had anything to do with conversation at all then commercial fishing would be the first to ban.

There is allot of brain-power on this forum, and I hope before it's too late someone comes up with 'out of the box thinking' a way to beat them at their own game, get a good plan, setup a "go fund me" account, private forum to screen true recs to discuss the plan, whatever it takes, I'm game!

Anyways, it's late, and every time I think about it, my blood pressure goes up even though it's part of what they want because upset people can never think clearly....

FV Relentless


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

You see all of these states judge shopping to stop Trumps EO's on the basis that they cause unrepairable harm. If we sue in Texas it goes to the federal court in New Orleans. Sue the comm's and stop ALL red Snapper fishing in the Gulf. That would change outer bargaining position. We only lose three days. They would lose everything. Red Snapper are a public resource. We own them. Would be kinda difficult to put them back in the Gulf. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

darthwader2000 said:


> You see all of these states judge shopping to stop Trumps EO's on the basis that they cause unrepairable harm. If we sue in Texas it goes to the federal court in New Orleans. Sue the comm's and stop ALL red Snapper fishing in the Gulf. That would change outer bargaining position. We only lose three days. They would lose everything. Red Snapper are a public resource. We own them. Would be kinda difficult to put them back in the Gulf.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes!

With nothing to loose now, things could get interesting, or at least I would hope so

FV Relentless


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

There were so many **** snapper Saturday it was hard to catch anything else. They were schooling around the boat. Disgusting having to turn every one loose.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't know about you, but I have seen dead snappers floating on water from someone's releases!!! What's a waste!!!


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

"What we are on the brink of seeing in the Gulf is the near total privatization of the red snapper fishery. A key vote in October may leave 3 million recreational anglers with only 25 percent of the available red snapper coupled with an astonishing federal season projection - one-day-per-year"

http://www.chron.com/opinion/outlook/article/Plan-for-red-snapper-smells-fishy-5742336.php

FV Relentless


----------



## darthwader2000 (Jan 4, 2015)

TXFishin said:


> "What we are on the brink of seeing in the Gulf is the near total privatization of the red snapper fishery. A key vote in October may leave 3 million recreational anglers with only 25 percent of the available red snapper coupled with an astonishing federal season projection - one-day-per-year"
> 
> http://www.chron.com/opinion/outlook/article/Plan-for-red-snapper-smells-fishy-5742336.php
> 
> FV Relentless


It only started with the snapper. Your forgetting about the trigger fish and the amber jack. What's next? Mahi? Tuna? We keep losing one fish at a time. Redfish and flounder both travel out to the Gulf. Both have commercial value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

darthwader2000 said:


> It only started with the snapper. Your forgetting about the trigger fish and the amber jack. What's next? Mahi? Tuna? We keep losing one fish at a time. Redfish and flounder both travel out to the Gulf. Both have commercial value.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The goal is to stop all recreational fishing fishing within the next 5 to 10 years, I've been saying that for the last 5 years

FV Relentless


----------

